
Y Combinator leans on WaPo - egberts1
What’s the story about YCombinator and their seemingly overciting paywalled news sites like Washington Post?<p>Net Neutrality, much?
======
oblib
WaPo publishes a lot of original content that's relevant to users here so
citing that content here would be expected. Not all of that content is
paywalled so I suspect those who subscribed to WaPo don't check to see if it
is or not.

Often, a WaPo headline will provide the gist of the content so it's still
informative and other media often summarize WaPo content so I can still find
the important details if I am interested.

This has nothing at all to do with "Net Neutrality" though. WaPo has no
obligation to provide "free" content, nor does any other web based service.

